# ¡Cómo llueve!



## maicart

¿Cómo se diría _Cómo llueve_ en alemán? Mi intento es el siguiente:

"¡Cómo llueve!"
_"Wie es regnet! / Das regnet vielleicht!"_
"Sí, está lloviendo a cántaros."
"Ja, es regnet in Strömen."


----------



## Alemanita

maicart said:


> ¿Cómo se diría _Cómo llueve_ en alemán? Mi intento es el siguiente:
> 
> "¡Cómo llueve!"
> _"Wie es regnet! / Das regnet vielleicht!"_
> "Sí, está lloviendo a cántaros."
> "Ja, es regnet in Strömen."



Otra posibilidad: Was für ein Regen! - Das schüttet vielleicht!


----------



## anahiseri

Añado: 
"So ein Regen!"
"Das regnet aber echt!"


----------



## elroy

¡Primera vez que me topo con “*Das* regnet”!


----------



## anahiseri

¡Vaya! No me había dado cuenta. ¡Qué vista tienes, elroy! 
Primera vez que escribo o digo "Das regnet", creo. Me tranquiliza que esté más de 100.000 veces en Google.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Primera vez que me topo con “*Das* regnet”!


Hola Elroy,

einer der "gängigsten" (allgemein bekanntesten Redensarten) auf Deutsch - obige Frage betreffend -, wäre, unter anderem:

_*Schau/sieh mal wie es regnet !
Ja, (du hast Recht) es regnet/gießt in Strömen/es schüttet wie aus Eimern/... *_


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> ¡Primera vez que me topo con “*Das* regnet”!


Pues yo lo he escuchado y dicho miles de veces. Incluso en su forma un poco más larga: Wie das regnet! Lo cual siempre es una forma abreviada de algo así como: Jetzt schau dir mal an, wie es/das regnet!, como ya dijo Tonerl más arriba.
Eso de usar "es" o "das" es cuestión de gustos y de región.


----------

